# Best VNC for Ubuntu



## nas061000

I want to remote desktop to my ubuntu computer from my windows, but VNC seems low grade. Can anyone recommend a better Server/Client that will let me RDesktop from Windows to Ubuntu?


----------



## shuuhen

I use VNC personally. What do you not like about VNC? A couple of the places I've worked at use VNC to log into servers and it worked great there. It's more cross platform than the other options I know about.

As far as I know, you cannot run Microsoft's Remote Desktop server on a non-Windows machine (you can run the client though). If you really don't like VNC, you could try NoMachine's NX. There is a free version of it called FreeNX. It does seem to be harder to set up than VNC (although I've heard it has some good benefits). Unfortunately I've been distracted from setting it up on my server (two new computers I need to configure the way I like), so I can't say how well it works.


----------



## nas061000

Then which specific version of VNC? I see in the repo that there's like 5 difference choices...


----------



## shuuhen

I usually use TightVNC. It has consistently been easier for me to set up and use quickly than the other's I looked into.


----------



## nas061000

See, when I VNC to ubuntu, all i get is a terminal screen... how do i get full gnome from there?


----------



## nas061000

Ok, I do a 

tightvncserver -broadcast

which will start up the login for ubuntu, but when ever I get into gnome, the keyboard map get's messed up. s becomes f, etc... any idea?


----------



## shuuhen

nas061000 said:


> See, when I VNC to ubuntu, all i get is a terminal screen... how do i get full gnome from there?


Well, the way I control the GUIs on my system is with .xinitrc in my home directory. For VNC I have a similar file that should be located at ~/.vnc/xstartup

This is my xstartup


Code:


#!/bin/sh

xrdb $HOME/.Xresources
xsetroot -solid grey
xterm -geometry 80x24+10+10 -ls -title "$VNCDESKTOP Desktop" &
exec fluxbox

The key to having the graphical system you want is the last line. Instead of 'exec fluxbox' you will want to have 'exec gnome-session'. You may already have a xsession file, in which case we just care about the 'exec' line (which should be the last). If the exec line isn't there, just add the 'exec gnome-session' (no quotes).


----------



## shuuhen

nas061000 said:


> Ok, I do a
> 
> tightvncserver -broadcast
> 
> which will start up the login for ubuntu, but when ever I get into gnome, the keyboard map get's messed up. s becomes f, etc... any idea?


Is the keymap is messed up when you're physically at the Ubuntu machine or is it in the VNC session?

The way I launch VNC on my FreeBSD server is with

vncserver :1

The ':1' gives it a display number. You will use that display number when you log in from your other machine. That's also how it had to be used at one of my jobs that used VNC. We'd usually log in with ssh or puTTY (the latter is a great program to basically use ssh from Windows), then run the vncserver command. I don't think it'll make much difference, but you can try my way if you want.


----------



## LoneWolf071

This Is My Main, I couldn't remember this password so i created Nas061000... lol... the keymap on the physical computer is normal, and when I'm at the root of VNC, where it's just a terminal, the keymap is normal, but when I open Gnome only it messes it up. When I opened fluxbox, the keymap mapped normal.


----------



## sam1972

Hi All,

I need some guidance, I recently started using Linux (Mint), and have a question about VNC. I use VNC on my Windows machines - the listenening viewer mode and server modes - and want to have a similar setup in Linux - is this only possible via the terminal or is there a way to have icons. Here is what I normally do:

VNC Server - running at all times
VNC Viewer - running at all times (Listening mode)

I also have people install VNC and right click to connect to me (add new client)

How can I accomplish these same things in Linux?

Thanks.


----------

